# Optimum Pharma/Steroid Kingdom



## TheSauce (May 15, 2015)

Anyone used Optimum Pharma/Steroid Kingdom before? are they legit? if so how's the gear?


----------



## Jada (May 17, 2015)

Wasn't optimum pharma pimped In ology.... stay the Fk away  from  them.  A lot of people that I know say they pay to have the bad review  erased.


----------



## TriniJuice (May 17, 2015)

I've heard of Aniaml Kingdom,
They have a good documentary on koalas.....


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 18, 2015)

You both are correct. They one of ologys main sponsors and I've heard some good and a lot of bad reviews, but like you said the post will disappear and you end up getting banned.

Now koalas kick ass lol


----------



## Hardpr (May 18, 2015)

they are out of turkey.


----------



## TheSauce (May 18, 2015)

Well, **** me. I guess we will see, I placed an order about 3 days back. Lets see what happens I guess. I actually came here from ology, I was unaware that these folks were sponsored by ology. I had 2 previous other sources before and well, needless to say they went away.


----------



## KingTolo (May 19, 2015)

Actually ran their stuff its good. Only thing is their var is winny


----------



## TheSauce (May 19, 2015)

KingTolo said:


> Actually ran their stuff its good. Only thing is their var is winny



I sure hope so, I only made a small order to see how well it was setup, but still no one wants to waste money.


----------



## 4everstrong (May 19, 2015)

I have some of Their Products that they sent me as Samples. Sust, Tren A and someting else. This was like 2 years ago never tried them. So i cant say much about them.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 19, 2015)

Man I wish I had gear sitting around that I've never used before lmao


----------



## 4everstrong (May 20, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Man I wish I had gear sitting around that I've never used before lmao



I have a pretty nice collection(; lol


----------



## TheSauce (May 20, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Man I wish I had gear sitting around that I've never used before lmao



I know right? I can't keep a dependable source. But hopefully I don't get ripped off.


----------



## KingTolo (May 20, 2015)

The suace their good to go man!

I run them all the time


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 20, 2015)

Only one way to find out, get your gear, pin it and get bloods to see.

I've heard good and bad so I guess it just depends on the circumstances, different batches not being consistent ect.

Good luck


----------



## TheSauce (May 21, 2015)

Just wanted to give you guys an update, I received my order information today, seems the package is on it's way.


----------



## 4everstrong (May 21, 2015)

They have some Fast Shipping i will give them That. Back when i got mine anyways... Main reason i havnt used it bc i use Private sources only now. The offered me free gear so i took it for the hell of it.


----------



## TheSauce (Jun 1, 2015)

4everstrong said:


> They have some Fast Shipping i will give them That. Back when i got mine anyways... Main reason i havnt used it bc i use Private sources only now. The offered me free gear so i took it for the hell of it.





It's been about 15 days now, and according to my tracking number they sent me, it still hasn't left the originating country. Not sure if they would be considered fast delivery for this type of order or not. Probably going to continue searching for a better source, not to impressed so far.


----------



## TheSauce (Jun 5, 2015)

Alright guys, got my package finally! Everything that I ordered was there! All looks good, pretty happy dude atm!


----------



## caspien239 (Jun 6, 2015)

Have you checked your gear yet to access if it looks legit im in dire need of a place to order without getting bent over im in the beggining of my cycle and had everything but one vile stolen and now I have to find some gear to replace what was taken or cut my cycle extremely short I no longer am able to get anymore here at home as my sorce ( guy at my gym ) has dried up any help or a point in the right direction is in need for this guy


----------



## TheSauce (Jun 6, 2015)

I've not started my next cycle yet, I'm a ways off. As far as visual inspection it looks very well done, I was impressed with how they package there stuff. As far as legit goes...well I won't know that 100% sure till I start it and get some bloods done. Overall I'm pretty excited about trying it though. I've always stayed within my limits of just Test cycles and I've added some new stuff in on this one, I'm curious to see how well D-bol works out for me, probably start at a rather smaller dose than most simply because I'm leary of the possible side effects. But in general all the stuff looks good and as it should. I just got off a 14hr shift so if this reply makes no sense sorry.


----------



## TheSauce (Jul 2, 2015)

Alright, just a mini review of what's been going on with the "OP" gears so far. Firstly, it's probably some of the most potent I've had, so I gotta give it to them on that level of things, however it's also the most painful injections I've ever experienced...I dislike this..very very much! 1 day after first injection I developed a small lump it passed after about 5 days, second injection the same thing happened, this one has taken a little longer to vanish, but it's nearly gone. I've injected the same way I've always injected so I don't think it's anything that I'm doing wrong, My first guess would be that it seems a bit thicker and probably hard for my body to absorb. So for the d-bol I've not even started to take it and to be honest I probably won't, I've never seen white dbol tablets before (yes I was going to test out orals) however I've googled many images of dbol tabs and these have not popped up anywhere on google. Anyway, I hope that helps out a few peeps.


----------



## KingBee (Jul 2, 2015)

what type of test is it?


----------



## TheSauce (Jul 7, 2015)

Testabolon 250 (Ethanate)


----------



## PortgasDAce (Jul 8, 2015)

TheSauce said:


> Alright, just a mini review of what's been going on with the "OP" gears so far. Firstly, it's probably some of the most potent I've had, so I gotta give it to them on that level of things, however it's also the most painful injections I've ever experienced...I dislike this..very very much! 1 day after first injection I developed a small lump it passed after about 5 days, second injection the same thing happened, this one has taken a little longer to vanish, but it's nearly gone. I've injected the same way I've always injected so I don't think it's anything that I'm doing wrong, My first guess would be that it seems a bit thicker and probably hard for my body to absorb. So for the d-bol I've not even started to take it and to be honest I probably won't, I've never seen white dbol tablets before (yes I was going to test out orals) however I've googled many images of dbol tabs and these have not popped up anywhere on google. Anyway, I hope that helps out a few peeps.



Where did you pin? I have no problem with their Test E since the second shot, their test E is much concentrated that's why it can be a little painful


----------



## PortgasDAce (Jul 8, 2015)

TheSauce said:


> Alright, just a mini review of what's been going on with the "OP" gears so far. Firstly, it's probably some of the most potent I've had, so I gotta give it to them on that level of things, however it's also the most painful injections I've ever experienced...I dislike this..very very much! 1 day after first injection I developed a small lump it passed after about 5 days, second injection the same thing happened, this one has taken a little longer to vanish, but it's nearly gone. I've injected the same way I've always injected so I don't think it's anything that I'm doing wrong, My first guess would be that it seems a bit thicker and probably hard for my body to absorb. So for the d-bol I've not even started to take it and to be honest I probably won't, I've never seen white dbol tablets before (yes I was going to test out orals) however I've googled many images of dbol tabs and these have not popped up anywhere on google. Anyway, I hope that helps out a few peeps.



their dbol are good to, it doesn't matter if tablets are white or black or pink.. you can take them don't worry


----------



## TheSauce (Jul 9, 2015)

PortgasDAce said:


> Where did you pin? I have no problem with their Test E since the second shot, their test E is much concentrated that's why it can be a little painful



Yeah, it's good shit that's for sure, however the pins are killing me. I've gotten really good at the glute muscle injections, initially I can't tell that I've even pinned, only about a day later does that little lump form up. If you could give me some insight on what I could do to make this a little less painful I would appreciate it. Glad to hear that on the dbol, I've never done it before and I was curious so I picked up a pouch.


----------



## PortgasDAce (Jul 9, 2015)

TheSauce said:


> Yeah, it's good shit that's for sure, however the pins are killing me. I've gotten really good at the glute muscle injections, initially I can't tell that I've even pinned, only about a day later does that little lump form up. If you could give me some insight on what I could do to make this a little less painful I would appreciate it. Glad to hear that on the dbol, I've never done it before and I was curious so I picked up a pouch.



Try to divide injections to small multiple site injections leg or shoulder or triceps like 0.5 ml


----------



## TheSauce (Jul 10, 2015)

PortgasDAce said:


> Try to divide injections to small multiple site injections leg or shoulder or triceps like 0.5 ml



I may give that a go and see how it turns out, thanks for the help!


----------



## ToolSteel (Jul 10, 2015)

I run private source t400 with zero pip. Always makes me leery of EVERY online source causing pip problems of varying degrees. 
But if it works, it works I guess. I just like paying a little more for something I can trust.


----------



## PortgasDAce (Jul 10, 2015)

TheSauce said:


> I may give that a go and see how it turns out, thanks for the help!



Don't worry if you have more question about OP ask me, I run only their gear.


----------



## PortgasDAce (Jul 10, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> I run private source t400 with zero pip. Always makes me leery of EVERY online source causing pip problems of varying degrees.
> But if it works, it works I guess. I just like paying a little more for something I can trust.



They received pharmacy license and they will produce 1ml ampoule from next months due to the license, however 10 ml ampoule will still be available so they're 100% legit, just try them at least once, than report your experience here


----------

